# Swansea burnt house sept 2012 (newbie first post)



## Connor_bristow (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi there, ive been a bit of a silent user on the forum for a while and reading our reports truely facinate me. 
Ive been to a few locations but this will be my first actual post, so if anythig is wrong or any rules broken let me know so i can fix it  

Anyhow..... 

I know there has been some visits on previous threads which i will include here:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9126#.UNRggr8gHTo
And here:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22080#.UNRhPL8gHTp

After reading these posts i realised just how much has changed 
I'll let the pics talk for themselves and let you decide. 










































The floors were very very spongy 

Cheers


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 21, 2012)

nice little place


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 24, 2012)

Must have been a hell of a fire,great pics.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

That was a fire and a half, I haven't been to a place affected by fire before.


----------



## Connor_bristow (Dec 26, 2012)

It was interesting climbing through there I must admit, especially when the floors start bending beneath your feet, good job it was only one floor haha


----------

